# XI'AN | Glory・Xi'an IFC | 350m | 1148ft | 75 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Lic Group
http://www.china-lic.com/show.asp?id=57


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By Mr.Astroboy


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Wait isn't it the same thing???


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By Mr.Astroboy


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 02 by Mr.Astroboy


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 14 by vincent_super


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 26 by Mr.Astroboy


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what beautiful buildings....:drool::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 20 by Mr.Astroboy


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 07 by Mr.Astroboy


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful simplicity
I hope the go on with that more grey colour, too much new buildings have this blue cladding.


----------



## Somalinimo (Mar 14, 2015)

^^ yes! it looks so majestic


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 13 by blue902


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

U/C!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

z0rg said:


> Developer: Lic Group
> http://www.china-lic.com/show.asp?id=57


that connected tower in the background is Maike Business Center


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice box


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1283&lat=34.1930451256&lng=108.8829104246&z=15&t=k


----------



## Melynda Garraway (Nov 14, 2015)

The project was great, and the design is modern.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Jan 15 by blue902


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-22 by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Roc_one


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by no sound


*04.15.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

That's a big core for a 350 meter tower.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-06-03 by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

THis one grows pretty quick.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr.Astroboy


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

wxdhanxi


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-09-21 by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

source:here


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


*8-9 .11. 2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Better render


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

z0rg said:


> Better render


Zorg I can't see the image


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

if you have another render, thanks :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Fixed


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pretty sweet tower :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## log0008 (Dec 5, 2014)

this one is really getting going now! :banana:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Feb 18 by xalxgwyy


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*08.03.2017*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*24.03.2017* previous pic is from 17.03.2017


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*07.04.2017*
*39 fl*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via blue902
 by *ROC_ONE*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 皓瀚霏凡
 *Hao Han Fei Fan*

*~275m*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*~305-310m*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*70 fl*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by gxvc123

*72 fl*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902

*74 of 75 fl*


----------



## Sector 7 (Oct 14, 2016)

How tall is it now? And can you guys give me some recent pics?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-09-23 by gaohuightt


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡

*4.10*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by DAGANG


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by @摄影师NianNian ​​​​ via *皓瀚霏凡*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2018.8.31*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2018.9.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by blue902


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡

*10.10*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 2018.10.24 西安摩天微信群友@Promise。 via 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by leon950101


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 05 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 19 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 23 via 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 23 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.6.11*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 20 by ju_sen_artman
Completed








https://www.instagram.com/p/B2n2_aFAKpO/


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

there is still missing some more cladding unfortunately.

September 24 by mowei_hhp


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

turned out great as a supporting tower. Not really amazing as the skylines tallest though. Wanda One would change that of course, one can dream


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I get just as excited about glass rising as cores rising. LOL


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 19 by ROC_ONE


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Xi'an IFC could learn a thing or two from Guiyang Financial Center...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 by ROC_ONE


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is it on hold again?  😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-11 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cladding almost concluded


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 25 by njbw


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one photo about the xian ifc bottom 
















XI'AN | Qinshang International Centre | 220m | 50...


https://www.360xzl.com/news/15-13103-1.html By 皓瀚霏凡




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo about the bottom








by 老玉米 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 20 by edff

let's finish it...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 24 by edff


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 26 by 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-28 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-12 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

glory xi'an roof
is this a helipad?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 18 by njbw的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The cladding's finally done!


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> The cladding's finally done!


Yes


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

but nobody knows if the plate on the glory xi'an is a helipad, unfortunately 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> but nobody knows if the plate on the glory xi'an is a helipad, unfortunately 😭


Render on gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 造梦先生 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my new 3d Model of the Xi'an IFC!













Glory・Xi'an International Financial Center | 3D Warehouse


The Xi'an Glory International Financial Center (Chinese: 西安国瑞国际金融中心) is a 75-story skyscraper located on Jinye Road in Xi'an, Shaanxi, China. With a height of 350 meters (1,148 feet), it is the tallest building in Northwest China.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 辛峰📸 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 12 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

